# how do I remove instrument cluster from dash



## bhawk (Jan 2, 2012)

On my 2003 sentra GXE, I want to remove the instrument cluster. I have the trim panels off, and I removed the 3 screws holding the cluster to the main dash. I can pull the cluster forward about 8 inches or so, so I can see the 2 groups of wires leading into the rear of the cluster. The wires are grouped into 2 plastic plugs, but I can't figure out how to remove those wire plugs to free the cluster from the wiring. Any experience here. Usually there are some tabs on plugs to push down or press then the plugs pull away. But I don't see anything like that. It appears the entire back of the cluster could be removed by freeing about 6 plastic clips that appear to hold the back of the cluster to the center of the cluster. Do I unclip those?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's tabs on the harness connectors that you have to depress to pull them out of the cluster. The release tab should be on the top side of the connector.


----------



## bhawk (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks so much. I looked on the top side of the connector, which is the more difficult side to see. Yes, now I see a little tab. I will try and depress it and get the connector out. It seemed real tight, but now that I see the button like tab I should be okay. thanks again.


----------

